# Fletching removal tool?



## Darrell41653 (Jan 10, 2016)

I just use a utility knife. Cut the vanes off, then scrape the remaining vanes, then a little sand paper (600 grit), followed by a little more scraping to remove the final residue, then alcohol or acetone, let dry, and fletch.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

zip strip tool. Lasts forever makes quick work but stupid expensive for what it is.


----------



## zr600 (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I just used a utility knife scraped clean cleaned with acetone and fletched. Will see how it holds up first arrow I have ever fletched I just got a bitizenberger.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

redruff said:


> zip strip tool. Lasts forever makes quick work but stupid expensive for what it is.


agree to all. I still find myself finishing with a dull utility knife blade (sharp = nicks), but the zipstrip gets a lot of the material off with no nasties.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

potato peeler as well


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I've always used a sharp utility knife. By placing my thumb on the blade I can feel where it needs to be scraped and easily control the blade angle. I've refletched hundreds and never had an issue with gouging. One thing I have been doing lately is to rinse the shafts with water after using acetone to give a bit of moisture for the cyanoacrylate glue to work properly.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't like to use a sharp utility knife, it can catch carbon fibers and tear them out. I have found a slightly dull knife works better, The Zip tool is a waste on time and money IMO


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

potato peeler is my preference.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

pottergreg said:


> I don't like to use a sharp utility knife, it can catch carbon fibers and tear them out. I have found a slightly dull knife works better, The Zip tool is a waste on time and money IMO


This exactly^^^

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ye'Ol'Fart (Aug 9, 2016)

ruffjason said:


> potato peeler is my preference.


I can't say that sitting and looking at my arrows wanting to strip the vanes off would I of thought of a potato peeler.....LOL
That's funny, if it works that turns to an amazing idea....LOL


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Ye'Ol'Fart said:


> I can't say that sitting and looking at my arrows wanting to strip the vanes off would I of thought of a potato peeler.....LOL
> That's funny, if it works that turns to an amazing idea....LOL


Try it. Works great! Scrapes vane and glue off on the forward and back stroke. Doesn't dig into the carbon either, just shaves the surface.


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

ok, that's new to me... I've always used a slightly dull pocket knife. but I'm giving the potato peeler a shot..... LOL


----------



## oldtom67 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ive scraped carbon arrows with a utility knife, dull is definitely better.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Made my own out of a bottle opener with a Dremel. Was easy, works great, if you are crafty enough to assemble your own arrows then you can make one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedmax (Dec 28, 2018)

You win the crafty award, great idea and I'll be making my own. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Old wide blade screw driver & grind blade like naterb did with his bottle opener but has better handle to hold on & angle on shaft.


----------



## Dsmeltz60x (Apr 9, 2019)

That bottle opener is a great idea! Ive used dull utility blades for years.


----------



## Dcampbell85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Utility knife works as long as you are careful


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I use a pocket knife that has a single bevel edge. Just lay the flat side on the shaft and cut the fletching off. The knife blade also has square corners on the back edge that work well for scraping the residue without damaging the arrows.

Allen


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

I use a Golfsmith version of one of these: https://www.golfworks.com/the-golfworks-golf-grip-tape-stripper/p/gw1101/


----------



## Hoffamania89 (Jun 13, 2018)

I just purchased a fletching sctripper on ebay from China that resembled the bohning strip-pro for under $5 - it came in a couple of weeks and was in the bohning package. I have yet to use it but it looks like a solid tool.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Ar...077246?hash=item1ef6a5c27e:g:r2cAAOSwJ89bPGvx


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

I've tried sharp box cutters, but like everyone has said, can cut into carbon.

For me, Exacto blades work great. The blades are sharp, but the blades are also thin and flexible. So as long as the angle is extreme, works great. Removed hundreds of blazers and feathers this way with no nicks to arrow.

Then acetone + cotton balls of course. Sandpaper if glue is really tough.


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

I use an old style curved carpet knife with wooden handle works great touch it up once in a while with a round diamond fishing hook file.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Hoffamania89 said:


> I just purchased a fletching sctripper on ebay from China that resembled the bohning strip-pro for under $5 - it came in a couple of weeks and was in the bohning package. I have yet to use it but it looks like a solid tool.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Ar...077246?hash=item1ef6a5c27e:g:r2cAAOSwJ89bPGvx


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5654679


----------



## Hoffamania89 (Jun 13, 2018)

Larry brown said:


> Hoffamania89 said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased a fletching sctripper on ebay from China that resembled the bohning strip-pro for under $5 - it came in a couple of weeks and was in the bohning package. I have yet to use it but it looks like a solid tool.
> ...



I just saw that thread, wish I knew about it before ordering...


----------



## clafata (Mar 15, 2019)

Potato peeler


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

I might have to try a few of these ideas.


----------



## paZuZu (Jan 9, 2019)

I got a dog nail clipper from the dollar store and took it apart. Using one half worked like a charm


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoffamania89 said:


> I just purchased a fletching sctripper on ebay from China that resembled the bohning strip-pro for under $5 - it came in a couple of weeks and was in the bohning package. I have yet to use it but it looks like a solid tool.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Ar...077246?hash=item1ef6a5c27e:g:r2cAAOSwJ89bPGvx


I tried this tool and was not happy with it. It has a hollow light handle and likely won't stand up to heavy use. 

Allen


----------



## JFQuest72 (Sep 11, 2017)

I just use my 6 in 1 painters tool when scraping off fletchings. Once done, finish them off with a green scrubber pad and some alcohol wipes.


----------



## jr.see (Sep 5, 2018)

nice


----------



## Kenjataimu (May 1, 2019)

paZuZu said:


> I got a dog nail clipper from the dollar store and took it apart. Using one half worked like a charm


What a mcguiver, I’m def going to try this.


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, that bottle opener gets the multi-tool award for me.....can take off vanes and my bottle top...pure genius right there.
The potato peeler is a very close second place.
I've got an extra one to try it with too.
Thanks!


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, that bottle opener is the winner for multi-tool award of the year! Removes vanes and my bottle top...pure genius.
The potato peeler is a very close second.

I typically use the dulled utility knife with no issues at all followed by acetone. Never a problem to date.


----------



## mrdices (May 11, 2019)

honest question, if the acetone is used to break up the glue. Can you just stick them in acetone and then just pull the vanes out ?


----------



## County Hunter (Sep 17, 2012)

I use a utility knife. Right, Have to be careful, Yes, you can remove fibers too easily. naterb, I like that!


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

I have used roofers blades in a utility knife and they are cheap.


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Tag


----------



## Dbcustom (Jul 9, 2017)

what a great idea!


----------



## Erion10x (Jan 28, 2010)

utility knife or snap-off blade, scotchbrite pad, then denatured alcohol


----------



## s.r.patten (Sep 29, 2018)

I have heard about the potato peeler from several different people and decided to try it. It works great!


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

s.r.patten said:


> I have heard about the potato peeler from several different people and decided to try it. It works great!


May pick one up and try myself. I have a pampered chef one and my wife would prob get mad if I used it ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiveSD (Oct 27, 2017)

utility blade here, just the blade, so i can feel what its cutting before anything bad happens.


----------



## AFL40 (Nov 10, 2018)

whatever you got on hand that will remove fletch and glue and not cut into the shaft


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

mrdices said:


> honest question, if the acetone is used to break up the glue. Can you just stick them in acetone and then just pull the vanes out ?[/QUOTE
> 
> ]Most likely. I keep a bottle of acetone that I put a cover on that has a hole the size of my arrow diameter. I cut the vanes off and let it soak for a while as I am usually not in a big hurry and then the vane and glue come right off with very little scrubbing.
> Wayne


----------



## HeritageMitch (May 21, 2019)

i just use a box cutter an older blade is a little more work but less chance of cutting the carbon and ruining the arrow


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

I’ve used the zip strip for years and it works great


----------



## tbrown9897 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have always used a knife then wiped down with rubbing alcohol


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

I use a 50+ years old Barlow Pocket Knife, thin blade, good steel back then
I sharpen with a Harbor Freight 4 block sharpener, and use the 400 grit,
which is just enough to sharpen for carbon arrows. Tried the potato peeler:
did not like


----------



## Jfisher (Mar 20, 2018)

Fletched my own arrows since I was 6 years old and never thought of using a potato peeler. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## DG1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Utility knife for me


----------



## DG1 (Feb 14, 2010)

...


----------



## TheFishinBowmen (Apr 1, 2019)

Ive heard a potato peeler works well too


----------



## corylee4870 (Sep 17, 2010)

Best I’ve found is a chisel ground or single bevel knife followed by sandpaper.


----------



## chwest17 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought the boehning removal tool and it works great but it can gaug the arrow if you’re not careful.


----------



## Fxxtoo (May 14, 2018)

Older thread but some great ideas and suggestions..Thanks


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

knife


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

You may already own a good tool. I have several in the kitchen.

https://www.ergochef.com/pro-series-ii-4-piece-steak-knife-set-1604.php


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

paZuZu said:


> I got a dog nail clipper from the dollar store and took it apart. Using one half worked like a charm


Nice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Lot of good ideas here. I have always used a dull knife, but still gouged a few arrows.
The potato peeler seems like a good option.


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

I just used a potato peeler to take off some blazer vanes. I was skeptical at first, but if you take the peeler to a clean part of the shaft, you will see that it does not get any purchase on the shaft itself, it will, however remove the vane and all the glue as slick as a whistle. After the first major parts of the vane are removed, I find dipping the end of the arrow in acetone for a few minutes helps speed the process. Remove those plastic nocks before you try this!


----------



## PlanetMarz (Oct 21, 2017)

I use my leatherman multi tool box opener..


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

great inputs


----------



## kstopp (Oct 2, 2019)

i always just use a utility knife and acetone


----------



## bbo12345 (Sep 27, 2019)

I just used a utility knife with acetone.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a couple different tools, I have the bohning stripper, and another one from cir-cut I think........but the best tool I have used so far is a mini exacto knife with a curved blade. I keep it somewhat dull, takes off the fletchings with ease, and strips the glue off even easier


----------



## Syclone (Jul 18, 2016)

I also use a veggie peeler. I found curved one that works awesome.


----------



## Kms86 (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve been debating wether or not to buy one of the tools myself, a lot of good feedback in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

I just use an old pocket knife that isn't incredibly sharp, cut vanes off then scrape adhesive and use acetone to clean.


----------



## DaveMFLock (Aug 1, 2016)

I use pocket knife, then some comet on a green scotch brite pad with a little water.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

A dull utility knife, then green scrubby pad, then 91% alcohol on vane and shaft


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

utility knife and patience. Slow but it works


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

razor blades and sand paper


----------



## samuelbieser (Sep 30, 2019)

always have used a razor blade but I would knick the arrow a decent amount so may have to change it up.


----------



## mab0852 (Oct 12, 2015)

I use a dull heavy duty hooked blade carpet cutter and a sanding sponge.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Been using a potato peeler for a few years. You can't screw up the angle of attack and "dig" into carbon shafts.
Follow up with green side of pot scourer, then wipe down with acetone.


----------



## HEATyouthshoot (Aug 3, 2020)

I use a knife it does its job


----------



## HEATyouthshoot (Aug 3, 2020)

I did not even know they made a tool for that lol


----------

